# dimples in odd places? HELP!



## counterGOPI (Jan 22, 2005)

mods i have no clue where to put this!

i can't find any info online or anywhere about this.
my 1st daughter (now 3) has 3 dimples on her face, 2 directly under her eyes and 1 near her nose. i have never seen dimples in these places before. does anyone know what they are called? how they happen? if they mean anything?

my 2nd daughter (now 1) has EVEN MORE dimples on her face, 2 under her eyes, 1 by her nose and then a 'normal' one on her left cheek. she has a total of *4 dimples* on her face.
this sounds ridiculous but i'm nervous about us having more kids, are they going to have more and more dimples on their faces? i say i'm nervous b/c, like isaid i have never seen this before and i'm afraid of soem kind of medical condition being tied to so many dinples in 'odd places' and also them being made fun of.


----------



## Mountaingirl79 (Jul 12, 2008)

Thats pretty rare, I've heard, for a facial dimple to not be in the cheek or the chin. I'd say the chances of more kids having dimples is even slimmer. One of my sons has a dimple in only one of his cheeks, also rare.







One of my parents has dimples.
It's a dominant trait. Do your parents both have dimples or did they when they were young? I've heard children grow out of them, but I'm not concrete on that fact.


----------



## counterGOPI (Jan 22, 2005)

thanks for the response!








my mom doesn't have dimples. i don't know about my dad (don't know him) my dh has dimples though. we don't know abput his family either b/c he was adopted.


----------



## counterGOPI (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## CallMeIshmael (Sep 12, 2004)

Those certainly sound like unusual places for dimples. Perhaps they're a little different from garden variety dimples and are instead a very mild form of clefting, which could have a genetic underpinning.

Any chance of a picture?


----------



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

I have two dimples high up on the apples of both my cheeks - sort of below the eye, right were the cheek starts and both my kids got dimples as well. One has them like I do - on both cheeks right in front, on the apples of the cheeks and the other got them there as well as one lower on her cheek sort of where smile lines would be.

As I got older and the baby fat went away, the dimples became much less prominent. This is happening with my kids as well. As their baby fat is going away and their faces are maturing, the dimples are much less noticeable.


----------



## counterGOPI (Jan 22, 2005)

heres some pics-

http://s79.photobucket.com/albums/j1...t=IMG_7756.jpg

this one shows them better, click on the pic to see it bigger: dimples

these are pics of my 3yo, btw, i haven't caught the dimples in a picture yet on my baby.


----------



## counterGOPI (Jan 22, 2005)

michelle i just saw your reply, can i just say how happy i am to hear that! i seriously have been thinking my girls are the only ppl in the world with these dimples







:
did either of your parents have them too? do you know if they have a nameor if they are just considered to be dimples?







thanks so much!


----------



## Yulia_R (Jan 7, 2006)

My dad has a dimple on his chin, my mom has none. My brother has none. I have one dimple on my right cheek; as I grew up it became less pronounced. My dh has none. Our kids, unfortunately, have no dimples







(I was hoping they would, dimples look so cute)...


----------



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

Yes! Those are my dimples! Exactly like the one in the 2nd picture. Sort of half moon shaped right below my eyes. My girls got them as well along with one of them having one down in her smile line.

Like I said, they fade as the baby fat fades but, I do still have them when I smile really big









Oh and no, no one I know has them. I don't think I've ever seen them on anyone else in the exact same place. I never thought much about it. My mom said that Angels kissed me there and I believed her







So, as far as I know, they're called angel kiss marks







other than that, I have no idea if they have a formal name


----------



## Amylcd (Jun 16, 2005)

Two of my children have dimples in the center of their noses.


----------



## luminesce (Aug 6, 2006)

I have a dimple on one cheek, my son adorably has them as well. I think your daughter's dimples are adorable; I wouldn't worry at all about a genetic issue.







Any dimple is technically a genetic defect but one that is almost universally accepted as adorable.


----------



## lovebug (Nov 2, 2004)

i have them in the same place as your DD! i never thought it as odd. i always liked them because they were different! i also have one close to my ear on my lower jaw.

my sister does not have ANY so dont worry about other DC having them


----------



## CallMeIshmael (Sep 12, 2004)

Your children are adorable.

Those look like totally normal dimples.

Most likely, it's something to do with the way the plump stuff under their skin is tethered to the top of the cheekbones, but loose above and below. Doesn't look like any genetic clefting thing.


----------



## counterGOPI (Jan 22, 2005)

thank you thank you everyone for repsonding! it's all EXACTLY what i needed to hear.now my silly mama worries are gone. THANK YOU!!!


----------

